# A Timber Wolf 🐺



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 3, 2021)

Along with two Bobcat and two Lynx applied on Curly Maple 
All blanks are finished ready for installation on the original Brera Lever Action.

Les


----------



## alanemorrison (Aug 3, 2021)

Looking very good, Les, as always.
They will make great pens.

Alan


----------

